# GROUP HUG



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I think we all just need to join in and do what we do best at SM and that is to be FRIENDLY... now... 
*GROUP HUG EVERYONE* 



















































(I know this sounds silly... but come on)


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm in...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ya know, I think that's a great idea!! I love it here at SM, it's uaually a warm, wecloming, fun and educational place to come. 

HUGS to you all!!










-c


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

awwwww! I will join in the group hug if noone has cooties!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Optima">*COUNT ME IN TOO *</span>


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)




----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clharter_@Jun 7 2005, 11:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




















































Me too!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I will join even if others have cooties













































Susan


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm in......


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, me give up the chance to be in the middle of a group hug of mostly women, no way, count me in


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't have much to say ever but I sure have learned alot and I sure wouldn't want to be without SM for Ruby Jean. I love it here!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jun 7 2005, 11:17 AM
> *haha, me give up the chance to be in the middle of a group hug of mostly women, no way, count me in
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hugs to our SM friends from Kallie, Catcher and me!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

one from me, and one from Frosty!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

you dork!


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

:excl:







:excl:







:excl:







:excl:







:excl:







:excl:







:excl:







:excl:







:excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Add us to the list...with some tail wags too!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 7 2005, 10:01 AM
> *I think we all just need to join in and do what we do best at SM and that is to be FRIENDLY... now...
> GROUP HUG EVERYONE
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Kodie, thanks for starting this thread....also, I just have to say that the photo of Kodie is adorable. He looks so peaceful and sweet!


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## len (Nov 12, 2004)

HOORAY FOR GROUP HUGS...JUST WHAT I NEEDED














Len


> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jun 7 2005, 11:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70062
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## len (Nov 12, 2004)

HOORAY FOR GROUP HUGS...JUST WHAT I NEEDED














Len


> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jun 7 2005, 11:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70062
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I LOVE U GUYS!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jun 7 2005, 04:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This smiley looks unappropriate! HAHAHAHA


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jun 7 2005, 07:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This smiley looks unappropriate! HAHAHAHA






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70260
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jun 7 2005, 03:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This one is really cute. We all join in the group hug.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

huff puff huff puff we are running to join in after being away for a few days














--me and the gang


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

We're in love with this place , I have learned so much about our little ( rat ) as the hubby calls her







But I know he secretly loves her just as much as me and the kids :lol:


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

love and kisses from me and the boys


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jun 7 2005, 06:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This smiley looks unappropriate! HAHAHAHA






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70260
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks u perv lol its not as inappropriate as this one


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

IM late as always!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We are a little late but we just got home


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ladymontava... I dont see any of your images..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 8 2005, 08:44 AM
> *ladymontava... I dont see any of your images..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You need to download Smiley Central. If you have it you can see the smileys from there.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jun 8 2005, 10:11 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to download Smiley Central. If you have it you can see the smileys from there.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70445
[/B][/QUOTE]
ohhhhh!!! lol... I have that at home.


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

i wanna join!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I like these types of posts....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

ah you guys are so mushy


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

Just love group huggs


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

YOU ARE ALL GREAT!!!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico and I will NOT be left out! His tail's a waggin' already in anticipation of all those huggers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been on vacation and just got back. I missed you all.


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

We want in also. Mia, Sno, Arlene


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer and I are IN


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's hugs from us!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My crew and I send lots of





















your way


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Big Hugs from all us here to.








Teaco


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Special squeezy hug for all the malty friends I have!

Here's one for Joe!!!


----------

